# Sandbridge?



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Every night this guy that I work with says he is going to sandbridge to fish. He always tells me I should come out there. Wherever it is he says you have to pay $2 to park. So Sunday night I decide to go looking for this place and couldn't find it. I know little island state park closes at 9 so can anyone point me in the right direction as to where the hell he is going, and how do I get there. He is not of American origin so half the shit he says I don't understand it. If someone knows and could provide so help, insight. Or directions it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

There is parking on the side streets in the neighborhood. I'd park near pike st. The channel that parallel the beach cuts in there


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Anywhere public parking is fair game. I have parked on Molly Cooper and had a little bit of luck. Last weekend i parked on Whiting Ln and Porters Island Rd and struck out. It can take a while to find parking, just depends on what time of the day you go. Just got to be patient and drive in circles until something opens up.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd go at night or drive down to the wildlife refuge during the day. Or you may find yourself in an altercation with entitled vacationers on the beach during the day, as I have....


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there an actual bridge out there that people fish from?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

No.... not one that is saltwater that I know of.


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

Benji said:


> I'd go at night or drive down to the wildlife refuge during the day. Or you may find yourself in an altercation with entitled vacationers on the beach during the day, as I have....


I've got to hear that story


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

BasserJim said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go at night or drive down to the wildlife refuge during the day. Or you may find yourself in an altercation with entitled vacationers on the beach during the day, as I have....
> ...


Long story short .. I was tossing tins for blue and Spanish with nobody in the water for 50 foot to either side of me and some dude and his college age son come and stand in the wash 20 feet in front of me. They stand there for five to ten minutes staring towards Africa. I keep tossing tin... dude turns to me and ask if I thought the waves were rideable. I said if he wanted to ride them right there he was likely to get hooked. He said no one else was fishing and he didn't think I was even allowed to fish. A short shouting match ensued ending with him walking to the street to check the sign at the beach access to see if no fishing was posted. Then he came back and sat but hurt watching me toss my tin.... that was the most recent. I've had others. People pay big money to rent a house for a week so they think they should own the beach while they are there... NO SWIMMERS PAY ATTENTION to what is happening around them. A month ago I was walking a 5 foot black tip down the beach on Chincoteague bowed up big time hollering at people in the water to what I had going on. Still had a woman damn near walk into the shark as I got it to the beach. Catching sharks on a beach full of swimmers isn't exactly ideal but it happens, and I saw it jump when I hooked up so I knew it was nice. Then when its on the beach there's always people from the square states in disbelief there's sharks in the f-ing ocean. A woman asked one of the girls I was with that lives on the island if I caught it on my fishing pole, she said "no he caught it Steve Erwin style ". For the most part I try to avoid the tourons to the best of my ability , but the birds need room to have sex, and they close huge portions of the beach, so some times it's unavoidable.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Looking good for tomorrow.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Benji said:


> Long story short .. I was tossing tins for blue and Spanish with nobody in the water for 50 foot to either side of me and some dude and his college age son come and stand in the wash 20 feet in front of me. They stand there for five to ten minutes staring towards Africa. I keep tossing tin... dude turns to me and ask if I thought the waves were rideable. I said if he wanted to ride them right there he was likely to get hooked. He said no one else was fishing and he didn't think I was even allowed to fish. A short shouting match ensued ending with him walking to the street to check the sign at the beach access to see if no fishing was posted. Then he came back and sat but hurt watching me toss my tin.... that was the most recent. I've had others. People pay big money to rent a house for a week so they think they should own the beach while they are there... NO SWIMMERS PAY ATTENTION to what is happening around them. A month ago I was walking a 5 foot black tip down the beach on Chincoteague bowed up big time hollering at people in the water to what I had going on. Still had a woman damn near walk into the shark as I got it to the beach. Catching sharks on a beach full of swimmers isn't exactly ideal but it happens, and I saw it jump when I hooked up so I knew it was nice. Then when its on the beach there's always people from the square states in disbelief there's sharks in the f-ing ocean. A woman asked one of the girls I was with that lives on the island if I caught it on my fishing pole, she said "no he caught it Steve Erwin style ". For the most part I try to avoid the tourons to the best of my ability , but the birds need room to have sex, and they close huge portions of the beach, so some times it's unavoidable.


I usually fish dawn and dusk to avoid all that mess, but it still happens during those times as well. I've had families let their kids swim at dusk while I'm trying to fish. Don't they know that's prime feeding time for sharks? Guess not. In regards to your story, it seems as though its common sense for someone to not get in the water right next to a fisherman.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Benji that's some disturbing but funny stuff


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

BBNWR last Saturday...I am alone on the beach with two heavers out and two spinning rods. Family of about ten came down to beach and squeeling little kids go right in water beside me. Then started playing relay races with my surf spikes. then a guy about my age walks over (with the group or not, I don't know) and asks if I am having a good day...I blew up and said I was except for tourists. Everything clean and above board, but I must have looked manic because he backed up saying,OKAY! OKAY!". The kids and their alleged parents stayed under my elbow, though. I have considered having a T-SHIRT made that says"NOT THE CHAMBER OF COMMERCE" or some other subtleness.
Above situation defused when RANGER BRIAN came up and informed them they had to get out of the water. 

BA


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

The 3 times I have been out there I have noticed a lot of inconsideration. Just plain rude.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

BLACK ADDER said:


> BBNWR last Saturday...I am alone on the beach with two heavers out and two spinning rods. Family of about ten came down to beach and squeeling little kids go right in water beside me. Then started playing relay races with my surf spikes. then a guy about my age walks over (with the group or not, I don't know) and asks if I am having a good day...I blew up and said I was except for tourists. Everything clean and above board, but I must have looked manic because he backed up saying,OKAY! OKAY!". The kids and their alleged parents stayed under my elbow, though. I have considered having a T-SHIRT made that says"NOT THE CHAMBER OF COMMERCE" or some other subtleness.
> Above situation defused when RANGER BRIAN came up and informed them they had to get out of the water.
> 
> BA


Sunday I was out there with my girl and three people came up behind us with boogie boards, coolers, a little grill and started to put up a big canopy. My girl said they can't do that here can they? I told her it was alright, I could see my favorite green f250 coming down the beach right at that moment. He was there as soon as they finished getting the tent up. Brian was nice enough to even offer to drive it all back to the parking lot for them, though they declined the offer. .. that's the nice thing about bbnwr stuff like that doesn't last long.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Ranger Brian rocks, he's a good dude. First time I met him I was hooked up to a huge ray, so he stood there and chit-chatted for quite a while, then said "Ok let's see your fishing license!" I about panicked, then he started laughing and said I was good to go and to have fun. He usually has a good handle on the fishing reports as well.


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

I can share a similar tale from Avon this past week. I decided to throw out a bottom rig with sand fleas out to pass the time hanging with family (normally I would be ORV with all my gear). I waded way out and threw it as far as I could. Touron mom walks over and starts with "Let me tell you my concerns...." I assured her my hooks were way past where her kiddos were splashing and I had 30+ years fishing experience on that island and would keep it safe. There are much worse things in those waters than my 2 little hooks. A few minutes later she flags down the island rescue guy to see if I am allowed to fish there...Jeez. I should have walked over to him and asked him how the fishing was up the beach. Better yet, I wish I had thrown out a mullet head on my heaver and pulled in something for her to worry about. Talk about Over-Privileged.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Spent 15 hrs out at Sandbridge today so here goes my report..nothing spectacular but better than the past two weekends of getting skunked. Had lines in the water at 445am and was instantly getting bites and robbed lol. Once the sun came up is when things got interesting. There was a lot of activity in the water. TONS of bait fish around and getting bite after bite. Lost something of significance right in the surf but didn't get a chance to see what it was. Once the afternoon hit and the tide was out, it was completely dead. Grabbed the cast net and ended up catching about 10 pompano. As the tide came in the bite was back on. Couldn't get lines in the water fast enough to get bite after bite. Caught some bluefish with squid and cut mullet. Nothing cosmic but the activity level was extremely high in the area.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Hit Sandbridge this morning around 4am. Was initially disappointed when something took my line for a run and pulled the hook. When the sun came up it was game on. TONS of bait fish in the water accompanied with dolphins. Landed 12 bluefish all in the range of 8" - 15" of cut mullet and 1 bunker off a gotcha plug. Bite went cold around 830. Not to bad of a morning.


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

Same crap happens at Dam Neck. Guy asked me what rank I was. I replied "Retired, which means I outrank you. Get out of here, you're scaring the fish." He said he was going to get base security, I said "Please, I beg you, don't forget to show them the 'NO FISHING' sign on the way back to the beach. He wasn't very happy.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Gladiator91 said:


> Same crap happens at Dam Neck. Guy asked me what rank I was. I replied "Retired, which means I outrank you. Get out of here, you're scaring the fish." He said he was going to get base security, I said "Please, I beg you, don't forget to show them the 'NO FISHING' sign on the way back to the beach. He wasn't very happy.


I work as security at Dam neck, ill give y'all my number when I get back from deployment in 10 months


----------



## Gladiator91 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks, be safe. Would love to buy you a beer(s) and share some tight lines.


----------

